# Neuer CPU-Lüfter



## colorado109 (17. Oktober 2015)

*Neuer CPU-Lüfter*

Hallo,
da mein CPU Lüfter recht laut ist möchte ich diesen ersetzen.
Ich besitze folgen Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E  (http://images.tweaktown.com/content..._silver_arrow_sb_e_cpu_cooler_review_full.jpg)
CPU: Intel 2500k @4Ghz
Mainboard: Asrock P67 Pro3 SE

Der Lüfter sollte vor allem Leise sein.
Sind diese Lüfter sinnvoll? (wären recht günstig, besitzen aber keine Pulsweitenmodulation)
https://www.cyberport.de/kauf-eins-...ngs-2-140mm-x-140mm-x-25mm--2D01-2CN_766.html

Vielen Dank im voraus

colorado109


----------



## BenRo (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter*

Die Lüfter sind super. Es gibt auch eine Variante mit Pulsweitenmodulation, nur gibts da  diese 2-für-1-Aktion wohl nicht.


----------



## colorado109 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter*



BenRo schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind super. Es gibt auch eine Variante mit Pulsweitenmodulation, nur gibts da  diese 2-für-1-Aktion wohl nicht.



Diese sind aber trotzdem vom Mainboard automatisch regelbar? ohne PWM


----------



## facehugger (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter*

Bei der Aktion (dem Preis) kannste dort zuschlagen. Die Propeller sind klasse und zur PWM, wenn du darauf verzichten kannst... Und ja, meine 4x Enermax T.B. Silence lasse ich vom Board regeln, funzt super

Gruß


----------



## Guru4GPU (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter*

Ja, die kannst du nehmen, nur haben diese Lüfter kein PWM. Wenn du diese Lüfter nimmst würde ich einen 7V Adapter benutzen, sonst Topp


----------



## BenRo (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Ja, die kannst du nehmen, nur haben diese Lüfter kein PWM. Wenn du diese Lüfter nimmst würde ich einen 7V Adapter benutzen, sonst Topp



Ein 12V Molex-zu-7V/5V-Adapter liegt übrigens bei.


----------



## colorado109 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter*

Vielen Dank!
Jetzt würde ich nur noch  gerne wissen ob diese dann trotzdem von meinem Mainboard automatisch ohne PWM regelbar sind?


----------



## Guru4GPU (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter*



BenRo schrieb:


> Ein 12V Molex-zu-7V/5V-Adapter liegt übrigens bei.



Genau den habe ich gemeint 



colorado109 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Jetzt würde ich nur noch  gerne wissen ob diese dann trotzdem von meinem Mainboard automatisch ohne PWM regelbar sind?


Natürlich kannst du das, nur funktioniert das ander als bei PWM Lüftern.


----------



## Marv-89 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter*

Auf wie viel Umdrehungen laufen denn deine jetzigen Lüfter?
Auf maximal müssen die ja nicht laufen bei 4ghz 
Die lassen sich doch sehr gut regeln und sind somit auf meinem Silver Arrow unhörbar .


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter*

Wenn es gut und günstig sein soll, dann würde ich die TY-147A empfehlen.
Die haben die Leistung eines Noctuas und sind ebenfalls sehr leise, dafür aber ne ganze Ecke günstiger.
Thermalright TY-147A Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kommen mittlerweile auch mit FDB-Lager (anstatt Kugel-Lager) und laufen daher wesentlich zuverlässiger.

Ansonsten kann ich auch die Venturi HP-14 PWM sehr empfehlen.
Haben ebenfalls ne super Performance und sind ebenso leise.

Hier mal ein paar Vergleiche:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVBat5ELesc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzIIWAbA_jA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U8-OjGwk8o

Die Silent Wings 2 sind eigentlich eher für die Gehäusebelüftung gedacht.
Sind zwar sehr leise, haben dafür aber auch nicht so viel Luftdruck (für Kühlkörper relativ wichtig).
Auch die Drehzahl könnte langfristig mit max. 1000 U/min (in der Praxis meist eher knapp unter 900 U/min) etwas knapp ausfallen.

Würde mir da auch über die Montage Gedanken machen.
Soweit ich weiß haben die TRs immer 105mm Lochabstand (äquivalent zu 120mm Rahmenbreite).
Der TY-147A würde da auf jeden Fall passen. Der Fractal Venturi hat auch alternative Gummi-Adapter für 105mm. Die Noctuas haben unter den Gummi-Pads soweit ich weiß ebenfalls entsprechende Löcher (zumindest die A-Serie).
Die be quiets haben hingegen nur normale 125mm Abstand.

*PS:*
Normalerweise kannst du an den PWM-Buchsen auch 3-Pin Lüfter ansteuern. Die meisten Boards haben dafür eine einfache DC-Funktion.
Und selbst wenn das nicht hinhauen sollte, dann kann man immernoch an einen normalen CHA_FAN respektive 3-Pin-Anschluss gehen. So oder so wird normalerweise anhand der CPU-Temp geregelt...
PWM hat übrigens den Vorteil, dass du bei der Drehzahl wesentlich weiter runterkommst. Spannungsregulierte Lüfter machen meist bei 5V Mindestspannung dicht, sofern nicht anders spezifiziert.


----------



## colorado109 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter*

Ich denke die BeQuiet werden ausreichen. Mein Gehäuse ist sehr gut belüftet (drei Lüfter die reinblasen), mit Staubfilter und Groß .
Wobei meine r9 390 auch ziemlich Heizt.
Der jetzige Lüfter macht "Schleifgeräusche" die ihre Tonlage permanent wechseln.
Zudem habe ich ihn schon bestellt. Bei meinem Kühler war auch noch ne Klammer für den Großen Abstand dabei, also alles im Lot.
Das Angebot von 2 für einen ist schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter*

Da kann man sich nicht beschweren, ich wünsche viel Erfolg


----------

